# Hello from Vancouver Island, British Columbia



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to be aboard, I've browsed this site many times. My latest boat is a Truant 33 pilothouse sloop designed by William (Bill) Garden. I have finally found the boat that I will have for a long time,"I think". I just wish I had about 7 feet more, then I'd be in heaven. I've been living aboard and rampling about these waters for the past few years and loving it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Steve,
Welcome to Sailnet. Great looking boat! The scenery around there is spectacular also!


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Steve, I think we met in Princess Louisa in Feb. Welcome to Sailnet. Are you out and about now? We're just leaving and heading up your way. Watch for me, another T33 called Plumper II.

Gary


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

*Truant 33*

Hey Gary, good to hear from you again and thanks for the welcome. I'm just at the wharf while I redo the teak and some other maintenance. It was painted by the previous owner so you can imagine the work in getting it off but she's looking much more presentable with a couple of coats of Cetol natural and a couple of clear gloss. Haven't tried the gloss yet, so I'm hoping it holds up.

Anyway, I hope I'll see you when you come through, I'll keep a sharp watch out for you (I'd like to see your boat). I'll be cruising again with a few guests and another boat around the beginning of the month.


----------



## Cortona (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hello from DC*

Just joined the forum yesterday and glad to be here. We just bought a Cape Cod Marlin - a Nat Herreshoff design. It is a beautiful, small - 23 LOA- boat. I don't know the year it was designed but mine was built in 1957 the first year they had fiberglass hulls. It was designed in 2 versions, the day-sailer ( what we have) and the cruiser - essentially the same except the cruiser has a smaller cockpit and larger cabin - day-sailer flips the balance of space. My last boat was a Mystic Island Sloop. 15 ft if include the bowsprit. So, this is the biggest boat I have had.

We are just getting the Marlin in the water and I could use some general advice. If anyone knows this boat and has any thoughts - specific or general - I would love to hear them.

Thanks

Cortona


----------

